# ancient MAC SE 20. what can i do w/ it?



## kafene (Mar 31, 2002)

this was the first mac i ever had.  it must be about 10 years old, but the thing still works. i don't even know the speed of it, but i believe it's got 2 or 4 megs of RAM.  is there anything i can do w/ it to make it useful?

it's just being used to hold up one of the corners of the house right now 


kafene.


----------



## anrkngl (Apr 3, 2002)

I have a SE and a 512. They both work, and I'm in the same boat. I want to find some old zork floppies or something and play on the mac. A dedicated Interactive fiction computer would be cool.


----------



## gumse (Apr 3, 2002)

If you mean SE-30 , then you can install NetBSD on it, works like a charm.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 3, 2002)

FISH BOWL!!!!!!


----------



## adambyte (Apr 3, 2002)

dlookus- Yes, making a "Macquarium" is cool, but if your old compact Mac is fully working, please don't. Someone is always looking for one on ebay or something like that. It's better that they go to use, or are given to a collector who can appreciate them.

If, however, it's broke, and there's no way to fix it, THEN, by all means, make yourself a fish bowl.

kafene- Might want to check out this thread 

Another good place to start looking for resources and info is LowEndMac.com


----------



## ksv (Apr 7, 2002)

Put it in your living room as a furniture or  run a web server with it


----------



## dricci (Apr 7, 2002)

I've heard they make good mail servers, too. Never tried it though. Eudora still has that free PPC/68k mail server floating around on their site somewhere. You may want to try that out.

If I had a half decent connection I was thinking of getting an LC III or something and setting up a silent, low power mail server. But my DSL blocks just about all incoming server ports  .. bah I want to switch to Earthlink!


----------



## efoivx (May 3, 2002)

If the old Mac still works turning it into a fish tank or op-art is not a good idea.

If you no longer want it sell it on ebay... it WILL sell....

some uses have been mentioned and I have used older Macs for these tasks at some time or another.

Digital answering mailbox unit. you can even have fax back features , etc in case you have a small business. Our phone system runs on a 7200 an se 30 before that.

A small server like a mail server or simple web server.

If you have children in the family (young children under 6) you could paint it a nice bright color and put some simple learning software, etc on it to get them aclimated to computers, if it gets screwed up no worries 

macbsd or freebsd is certainly another idea

with a little work you can create a simple dedicated mail machine for sending and receiving mail. without having to know how to use a computer much. this would be great for a grandparent that hates computers. make it simple enough to just turn on and the app starts and gets the mail for them. applescript is great for that.

simple old print server

these are only a few ideas, I am a mac tech in NYC and have seen Macs of all ages used for all sorts of things... old macs are still used in old news papper and print shops.


cheers


----------

